# Singapore Collision



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Another crossing incident:

http://splash247.com/five-missing-tanker-dredger-collide-singapore-strait/


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

This is really bad - in a way worse than the USS McCain case, because there is certainly a possibility that the warship was hard to see on radar and was not using AIS,, but a dredger - slow, low powered, crossing the scheme... in contact with the VTS, clear radar picture, AIS in use...


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone keep a visual look out now-a-days, let alone take a bearing????????????


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

barrypriddis said:


> Does anyone keep a visual look out now-a-days, let alone take a bearing????????????


Bearing..???? What's that then ?


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

NoR said:


> Bearing..???? What's that then ?


It's an anti-friction device that allows machinery to operate smoothly. (Jester)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Is anything more yet known?

Tanker leaving S'pore and joining eastbound lane. Dredger transiting (whatever that might mean) the west bound lane. Damage to starboard bow of tanker. Equation incomplete.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Given the mass of shipping shown in the photo in the web page in the OP, I wonder what one of Rolls-Royce's autonomous ships would have made of that?


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

There used to be a squarish thingy in the front of the wheelhouse. It was usually made of glass and you could see through it. Not too many buttons or controls, apps or squijies, so probably obsolete today.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

China hand said:


> There used to be a squarish thingy in the front of the wheelhouse. It was usually made of glass and you could see through it. Not too many buttons or controls, apps or squijies, so probably obsolete today.


It was replaced by Windows 98 but it is no longer supported. We are assured that updating to Windows 10 is the panacea but as the accountants now outrank ships masters, they have been unable to justify spending £100 per ship to help prevent multi-£million accidents and crew are easily replaceable. It is reported that a large blue window often appears causing all hands to argue about the best solution.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

We used to have something called a Kent clear thinking screen.When the brain was getting a bit fogged up you could just look through this magic machine and all would become clear.I think they were provided by the Rotary Club.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Were the ham bone to still be in regular its tree shaken operative would not be so shocked to find that the mark one eyeball operates well enough on the open air bits at the sides.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

ART6 said:


> Given the mass of shipping shown in the photo in the web page in the OP, I wonder what one of Rolls-Royce's autonomous ships would have made of that?


Some years ago I remember reading a paper (May even have been to the presentation) where the concept of unmanned ships was discussed. It came down to the preferred solution being "Active" and "Passive" ships - the passive ones would maintain their course come what may, the active ones would act in accordance with the machines understanding of the regulations (!!!!!). The question was raised as to what would happen should two "Passive" vessels meet - Stony silence!!

Currently I believe there is no (safe) alternative to the human, with the proviso that the human keeps in practice - over reliance on electronic aids will lead to disaster when these aids fail and there is not sufficient experience to do without.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

In 1967 it was possible for the relatively small (in global terms) nation of Sweden to switch from driving on the left to driving on the right. This required monumental preparation and a total cessation of all traffic movement for ten minutes between 0450 and 0500 on 3rd September 1967 in order to put the change into effect.

Quite how any agreement might ever be reached for rights of way between manned and unmanned vessels on the high seas globally (as per the present Colregs) remains to be seen. The operation of unmanned vessels is plainly possible. That it should be globally practicable anywhere however, seems (even now) to be both unimaginable and unachievable. Cruise liners? Passenger ferries? Sail training vessels? Private yachts? Will any of these classes of vessel ever be unmanned? Or disappear? It seems highly unlikely.


----------



## PeterMoore (Jul 27, 2014)

Barrie Youde said:


> In 1967 it was possible for the relatively small (in global terms) nation of Sweden to switch from driving on the left to driving on the right. This required monumental preparation and a total cessation of all traffic movement for ten minutes between 0450 and 0500 on 3rd September 1967 in order to put the change into effect.


Ireland were thinking of doing the same as Sweden.
They were change to do the cars on the first weekend and the trucks the following weekend.


----------

